# Pseudomugil gertrudae Aru



## Tomoko Schum (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking for a small school of Pseudomugil gertrudae Aru. Does anyone know where I can find some?

Tomoko


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tomoko,

Earlier this month Gary Lange did a couple of excellent presentations for GSAS here in Seattle about his collection trips to Papua, the western portion of New Guinea. He brought adults and eggs of this species (along with numerous others) with him for our members. It is a beautiful species and some of our GSAS members have already had the adults spawn and the eggs hatch. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Ernie Mccracken (May 15, 2011)

Are they jumpers?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Tomoko,
> 
> Earlier this month Gary Lange did a couple of excellent presentations for GSAS here in Seattle about his collection trips to Papua, the western portion of New Guinea. He brought adults and eggs of this species (along with numerous others) with him for our members. It is a beautiful species and some of our GSAS members have already had the adults spawn and the eggs hatch. Good luck in your hunt!


I hate you, i've been looking for them locally for awhile.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Ernie,
I always assume that a fish will jump; and if I had this very difficult to find species I would certainly keep it in a covered aquarium.

Hey Tab,
They are difficult to find, especially 'Aru'. Possibly in about 6 months we will have some available in the club; remind me and I will check for you.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you, Roy, for the information. I may check back with you in about 6 months, too.

Tomoko


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I will want a dozen too. Please let me know when you have them

But I cannot pay more than $1.25 per fish. Hope that works.

--Nikolay


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You could try Frank's Aquarium

www.franksaquarium.com


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

But I want the rare kind and I want it cheap, Newt!

--Nikolay


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Niko,

You may be waiting a while to get them at your price (but I know you knew that...lol). I think they went for about $25 per pair and Gary brought out 5 pairs.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Frank is not cheap.
My favorite is attachment #1


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Frank is not cheap and that's why he is still in business. I always liked the guy and I'm happy to see that.

I'm just bitter that I let the numerous folk with the "I want cheap, rare, and give me a 50 cents discount too" attitude ruin my business. That's all there is to it.

--Nikolay


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Niko


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Ernie,
> I always assume that a fish will jump; and if I had this very difficult to find species I would certainly keep it in a covered aquarium.
> 
> Hey Tab,
> They are difficult to find, especially 'Aru'. Possibly in about 6 months we will have some available in the club; remind me and I will check for you.


Let me know.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

One of our GSAS members has a blog with pics and a short post titled "tiny pearls" of his _Pseudomugil cf. gertrudae_ "Aru II" fry that have hatched and he is growing out.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Apr 7, 2005)

Oooh, so cute 

I wish the person can sell me some when they grow up some more.....


----------



## stevewaldron (May 30, 2011)

Hello all!
It is a wonderful fish! The queen of all blue eyes. I can breed some up for anyone interested. I have wonderful young breeders laying eggs daily that I just let (get eaten...gasp). However, I am not cheap! Expect to pay around $10/fish.
best fishes,
Steve


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Steve,

Pseudomugil species were selling very, very actively when we had the business.

I suggest you figure out a way to breed these fish with the least amount of effort from your part + the best outcome in surviving fry.

Take great pictures of them, post them here and on TPT and you will always have people asking for them.

--Nikolay


----------



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

Very nice fish, definitely one that you will not regret buying. They looked like butterflies displaying in your tank. I also liked that you got different varieties from the same set of parents, like ones with no yellow tips on their fins at all, all the way up to some that all yellow tips. 

I also paid $90 for a group of 6 several months ago. But, all mine died b/c of a faulty heater.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i had more than 100 of them, but sold most of them in ab.i will have more in a couple month.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

http://www.franksaquarium.com/misc.htm


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Good find Newt!


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Apr 7, 2005)

What is the difference between P. gertrudae Aru and P. gertrudae Aru II? Just their finnage?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Good find Newt!


I'm always checking out Frank's site. He carries some real rare beauties.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Difference is in the tail. Tip colors vary between gertrudae, aru 1 and aru 2. I forget the difference, but it's minor...1 yellow tip, two yellow tips, no yellow tips.

I have 2s, great, great fish


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Apr 7, 2005)

I found this message in other forum:

"Aru II's are just bigger and more active than so many of the other gerts out there".


----------

